# Can't clear Youtube search history



## LeftIsTrembling

I cannot clear the search history on my Galaxy S4 or Nexus 7 (first-gen). I can manually delete entries, but then older entries creep up to the top.

How do I clear my search history completely?

Menu > Settings > Privacy > Clear search history is not working...

Clearing app data, uninstalling updates, and then reinstalling updates did not work either...


----------



## sobeit

try going to your settings, applications manager, scroll to your browser and try deleting cache from there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

LeftIsTrembling said:


> I cannot clear the search history on my Galaxy S4 or Nexus 7 (first-gen). I can manually delete entries, but then older entries creep up to the top.
> 
> How do I clear my search history completely?
> 
> Menu > Settings > Privacy > Clear search history is not working...
> 
> Clearing app data, uninstalling updates, and then reinstalling updates did not work either...


I believe its a bug with the application as on my Note 4, it doesn't show the history at all.


----------

